# Nortiz Issue



## JMajzun (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a 10yr old Nortiz N-069M Tank-less that is throwing an intermittent Error Code 90 on my personal water heater for the past few weeks, only when I'm in it!

I have cleaned the filter, fan, damper & exhaust flue w/ no results. Also recently descale the unit w/ white vinegar for 2 hrs as routine maintenance.

I have noticed that I'm only getting 1/4 of the burners lit on the far right of the combustion chamber when viewed through the viewing port. IR camera shows the left side much cooler than the right side. Flame is blue.

Any ideas? Please before it starts doing this to the Wife, then I will be in Hot Water for sure & not in a good way! 

Regards,
John in Atlanta


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

You should call a licensed plumber, you've obviously spent lots of time (money) already.
This forum is only for professional plumbers so you won't get help here.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Check all the 2nd handed faucets


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

John, I'm in Atlanta. You can call my office and schedule an appointment. Or do I provide free advice here for you?


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> John, I'm in Atlanta. You can call my office and schedule an appointment. Or do I provide free advice here for you?



Atlanta? I'm remodeling(well just finished) a few units at Madison square in Dunwoody. And we're fixing to start some roof drains in Atl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

spcwaters said:


> Atlanta? I'm remodeling(well just finished) a few units at Madison square in Dunwoody. And we're fixing to start some roof drains in Atl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, my company is based in north Atlanta.


----------

